# Erwerbsstruktur



## giberian

auf spanisch:

estructura del empleo? trabajo?...


----------



## jazyk

¿Qué te parece configuración del trabajo?


----------



## MonteCarlo

¿Nos podrías dar la frase completa?


----------



## giberian

"Die Erwerbsstruktur passte sich mit ihrem Übergewicht an Beschäftigten
im tertiären und sekundären Bereich gegenüber der Landwirtschaft
weitgehend der anderer Industriegesellschaften an."

Con un predominio (?) de los empleados en los sectores secundario y terciario frente a la agricultura, la _________ se asemejaba en gran parte a la de otras sociedades industriales


----------



## MonteCarlo

Salü Giberian;

ich würde es folgendermassen übersetzen:

"En comparación con la agricultura, y con un predominio de los empleados ubicados en los sectores terciarios y secundarios, la estructura laboral se adaptó en gran parte a la de otras sociedades industriales."

schön wenn's hilft!


----------



## giberian

... "estructura laboral" klingt find ich schon ganz gut, danke!

bin gerade noch auf folgende Begriffe im Englischen gestoßen:acquisition structure
structure of labour force
sructural labour force participation​vielleicht könnte man "Erwerbsstruktur" entsprechend mitestructura de (la) adquisición
estructura de (la) mano de obra
participación estructural de (la) mano de obra (en el mercado de trabajo)​übersetzen... was haltet ihr davon?
... gerade beim Gebrauch der Artikel in solchen eventuell feststehenden Ausdrücken bin ich mir nicht sicher:::


----------

